# Wrist intersection syndrome



## adamjung (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know the appropriate cpt code(s) for wrist intersection syndrome release where the APL, EPB, ECRL, ERCB tendons were released at the intersection?  Would you agree with 25295 x 4?  Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

